# 2012 NEC Convention Planning (Enter Scaping Contest Here)



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I figure we need a thread for general plotting for the NEC Convention. Here's what's on the agenda:

#1 - *PLANTED TANK CONTEST*
Part of the display we're putting up will include entries in a nano scaping contest. Convention attendees will be voting on their favorite planted tank, the winner will receive a certificate and a goodie bag as a prize. If you would like to enter, post here, PM me, or email [email protected] - include your name(s), the name of the scape, and the tank dimensions so I can print up labels/plan spacing

Contest rules are as follows:
- Scaping contest is open to anyone, not just CAPE members
- Nano tanks only, maximum tank size of 10g
- max 2 entries per person
- Joint entries are allowed (but there's only one prize so you'll have to split it!)
- Tank must include at least 1 species of live aquatic plant. Inclusion of animals is recommended but not required.

#2 - *SPECIMEN DISPLAY*
The rest of our space will be filled with a display of uncommon or particularly nice plant specimens. Emersed, potted specimens are ideal but we're not picky - if you think it's a good-looking plant, come show it off! I'm bringing my Anubias sp. 'Gabon 2' for instance. Contact me or post here if you can bring something, include the name of the plant so we don't end up with too many of the same thing.

#3 -* CARPOOLING*
If you're willing to carpool, feel free to make arrangements here. I'll be going all 3 days, and can shuttle people if they're going for the whole day (and if they get to my place on time).


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Tonight I finished CAPE's 1/2 page ad for the convention's program booklet. Thought y'all would like to see:


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks nice. By the way, the hygro compact I got from you is flowering! I got 2 nice little purple buds...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, Luke.

Good to hear the 'Kompakt' is doing well for you - seems to me like trimming it triggers blooming for whatever reason. Huh.

You going to enter that emersed bowl you made in the scaping contest?


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> Thanks, Luke.
> 
> Good to hear the 'Kompakt' is doing well for you - seems to me like trimming it triggers blooming for whatever reason. Huh.
> 
> You going to enter that emersed bowl you made in the scaping contest?


Does it count as a nano-tank if it has no water or fish in it? I would enter it, but I'm not sure what their rules are like.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

^ See requirements in first post. It's a _planted tank_ contest, not a _fish_ contest. Perhaps "aquatic planted container" would be a more accurate description. All that's required is that it conceivably holds water and houses at least one aquatic plant - technically, a leaf of duckweed in a yogurt cup could count (though I'm sure it wouldn't win LOL!). Actually, maybe someone should enter a yogurt cup with a piece of duckweed, just for giggles...

As for the water... I figure emersed aquatic plants are still aquatic plants. Even as-is, it has _some_ water, just not _a lot_. That said, you could always just flood the bowl when you get to the convention... the mini-tank John and I scaped for the contest is going to be grown out emersed and partially filled just for the show.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> ^ See requirements in first post. It's a _planted tank_ contest, not a _fish_ contest. Perhaps "aquatic planted container" would be a more accurate description. All that's required is that it conceivably holds water and houses at least one aquatic plant - technically, a leaf of duckweed in a yogurt cup could count (though I'm sure it wouldn't win LOL!). Actually, maybe someone should enter a yogurt cup with a piece of duckweed, just for giggles...
> 
> As for the water... I figure emersed aquatic plants are still aquatic plants. Even as-is, it has _some_ water, just not _a lot_. That said, you could always just flood the bowl when you get to the convention... the mini-tank John and I scaped for the contest is going to be grown out emersed and partially filled just for the show.


I don't want to flood it, but I would like to enter it in the show. Do you need the exact dimensions or do you remember how big it was? I think the tank you and John did is going to turn out very nice and has a good chance of winning if you at least clean the glass...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Clean glass is for losers! :mrgreen:

I'll put it down as a 10" square. Exact measurements aren't important, I just need a close-enough guess to rough it out. What do you want to title your scape?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Are we still getting 3 x 6' tables? If so, I have an idea to at least cover at least a couple of sq/footage... I'm thinking of displaying some pictures of our scaped tanks that we can't bring there, I mean our bigger tanks... We'll print and put them in a picture frame (per tank) and display it there... I may have some picture frames I got from work that we could use if we'll go that route...


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If you want to get more pictures of tanks I can email you some pictures of my tanks to help take up space if you don't mind printing them out.

I like the add Amanda, its very crisp and conveys the important info well.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

khanzer22 said:


> Are we still getting 3 x 6' tables? If so, I have an idea to at least cover at least a couple of sq/footage... I'm thinking of displaying some pictures of our scaped tanks that we can't bring there, I mean our bigger tanks... We'll print and put them in a picture frame (per tank) and display it there... I may have some picture frames I got from work that we could use if we'll go that route...


That's a great idea, John. I think each one of us could probably take a picture of our display tanks and put them there.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> Clean glass is for losers! :mrgreen:
> 
> I'll put it down as a 10" square. Exact measurements aren't important, I just need a close-enough guess to rough it out. What do you want to title your scape?


Now you come up with the hard questions... I'm trying to think of a creative name and all I can think of are silly names like "rasbora's edge" or something equally ridiculous. Give me some time to think a bit.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, three 6' tables. The larger tank photos are a great idea, though maybe they'd best be displayed in a binder or photo book of some kind. Anyone interested, please email me the highest-resolution photos you can get... screen size won't work for printouts!



Storms said:


> Now you come up with the hard questions... I'm trying to think of a creative name and all I can think of are silly names like "rasbora's edge" or something equally ridiculous. Give me some time to think a bit.


When in doubt, you could always just call it something like "Emersed Bowl" or "My Entry" :mrgreen:


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Yes, three 6' tables. The larger tank photos are a great idea, though maybe they'd best be displayed in a binder or photo book of some kind. Anyone interested, please email me the highest-resolution photos you can get... screen size won't work for printouts!
> 
> When in doubt, you could always just call it something like "Emersed Bowl" or "My Entry" :mrgreen:


Binder or photo book is a good alternative though the only disadvantage I could see is only one/two person at a time could look/browse at it (unless we bring at least 2 identical copies?) whereas having them on pic frames on the table will let them see the tank pics right away at our booth without causing much traffic  OR, we could use an illustration board too to stick/paste the pics like a presentation...

- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm I prefer the idea of individual pictures, or maybe if its possible, a projector with a looped power point presentation. If we could take up one wall of the place we should get a lot of people coming to see our tanks. I can also send some fish pictures that aren't necessarily with plants to draw in some of the fishier folk.

Then we can have the high-res pictures of the tanks on the table for them to look over.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

We don't have access to a projector - if someone wants to volunteer a laptop, we could run a presentation on that, but leaving a laptop out on a table for 3 days potentially unattended sounded like a bad idea to me...

I have no problem making 2 binders, or even a larger portfolio-type display (I can print photos up to 11x17" _if the resolution is good enough_). My concern with the frames is a.) having to buy a gazillion of them, and b.) there being more little pieces to knock over and whatnot.

Of course it's all moot if y'all don't send me your photos! I need them as far in advance as you can swing it - I can't format them all the night before, after all!

Also, I'm trying to arrange to transport a 55g tank to house the emersed, high-humidity display... anybody willing to help bring it over/tear it down? A thank hat big won't fit in my car LOL.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Instead of frames, we could just laminate individual pictures. 

I'll send you link to my online pictures and you can pick and choose which one you deem is good enough to share... I also have more recent pics on my phone but it would take time to sort through.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll email the pictures to you this weekend...

As for the pic frames, I have six 11"x14", without stand, that I could lend but that's not enough if we have more tank pics to display 


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe we could pick 6 really exceptionally nice ones to display and put the rest in the binder? That way passers by can be lured in by pretty colors and the ones that are really interested have something to stay for.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you available to meet up this coming Saturday? My daughter and I will go to Trumbull Mall (Westfields) in the am, I can bring the pic frames with me... If not, I can probably drop it off to your place on Tuesday... Speaking of pics, you can also include macro pics of inflorescence from your emersed plants to the binder/portfolio 


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm alive I swear! Sorry, I was all sick and useless last weekend. If it's not too late, dropping them off tonight would be fine... I may or may not be home yet (I usually get in at 6-ish), but someone should be around.

I'm definitely planning to include some inflorescence photos in the lineup. Michael and Tonny have sent me some great pics as well.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I will send more today and add some of fish for variation. To show how happy fish are in planted tanks.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's ok, I didn't bring the frames with me at work today so I'll just drop them off to you tomorrow... Speaking of pics, I'm still going to send you mine... I'll try to email them to you tonight...


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the frames, John! I've put some of the higher-resolution photos I've received in them and I think they'll look great! 

As a head's up for everybody participating in the convention, set-up time for our display will be on *Fri evening from 4-6pm and 8-10pm* (I'll be there during the former session), and on *Saturday from 8:30 am 'til noon* (I'll be there for the latter part of this as well - getting me up before 10 on a weekend is a difficult feat!).

If you can't drop off your tanks/materials at any of the above times, you can arrange to drop them off at my place Thursday evening (I usually get home from work at about 6-ish).

I can still print photos if anyone else wants to send me any/more, too!

Also, we're looking for plant donations to sell at the mini-auctions following the two planted tank lectures (Friday at noon = easy aquarium plants, Saturday night = North American natives). Half the proceeds will go to the NEC, the other half will go to CAPE's club funds. We'd really appreciate anything anybody's willing to offer!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Amanda, are you still looking for lagenandra thwaitesii? I'll bring you up one if you are!
Won't get there till late on Friday night!

-Gordon


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm going to bring my emersed bowl by your house on Thursday as I won't be able to make it on Friday.  I'm going to come up on Saturday, though, in case anyone wants to carpool.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Gordon - I managed to nab a really huge L. thwaitesii elsewhere, but would love to look at any unusual crypts you might have... and of course I'll buy some stuff from your table (you have a table, right?)

Luke - sure thing (though there is some set-up time on Sat. morning). If I'm not home yet when you get there (the traffic is always unpredictable), feel free to leave the bowl in the acrylic wet/dry filter thing by the sidewalk in back of the house (you can't miss it... it's a giant clear acrylic box).


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry but I won't be able to make it at the convention on Saturday (overlooked my wife's work schedule)  Good luck to our booth and bring a camera to take pics!


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I have a table there this year but won't be bringing an astronomically large amount of plants. Will be offer special orders while there. You have to join my mailing list :^)

I will have some crypts you don't have and commercial varieties.
Have some awesome aflame swords too.
Will be very interesting, first time as a vendor somewhere :^)

-Gordon


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Gordon- do you have a company name?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

...And the convention is now over (actually it was over yesterday and the night before LOL, but I'm burnt out!)

Our plant display was well-received, and I am now officially broke (Gordon, this is partly your fault. Two words: CRYPT NURII. Blame is to be shared with Rachel O'Leary and Frank's Aquarium. And the guy who sold those nice Bolbitis. And the auction, of course).

On the other hand, I am now the proud owner of all sorts of cool new things - tons of random killifish and livebearers, some cute baby cichlids, adorable loaches, a shoal of Hara jerdoni, live food cultures, Buenos Aires tetras, random miscellaneous plants, the aforementioned Crypt nurii...

Also, the results of the planted tank contest are as follows:

*John & Myself - 1st place* (next time I see you I'll give you your cut of the prize, which is some Seachem ferts and a book).
*Luke - 2nd place* (your prize is a book called _The Toy Fish_, about the history of the aquarium hobby)

Yay, everyone!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay! Did you snap some pics from the convention? Please do share


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I did take a few photos, mostly of the fish in the Innes competition... will try to upload this weekend


----------

